# 75 planted and a good Source for Bolivians?



## dogdoc (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm bored with my 75 planted community tank.

It has been up and running for about three or four years now. I've worked hard at learning to grow weeds, but it is currently stocked with a few random groups of tetras (congos, phantoms, penquins) along with a pair of pearl gourami, some plecs (BN, rubberlip), Ottos, SAEs. They are all nice fish, but not that interesting. I'm hoping to trade them in at the LFS or re-home them locally.

So anyhow, I've been really considering switching over to cichlids for more entertainment, and challenge. Something different at any rate. I have nice soft, water here so Africans are probably out.

How would you stock a 75 gal planted with cichlids. First thought that comes to mind is some angels and rams. Kinda partial to the Bolivians (I think). But I have no idea on numbers of each, ratios, good dithers. I would like to keep the ottos and plecs and maybe one or two of the SAEs.

Fire away. Opinions gratefully accepted.

Oh, and if you know of anywhere to get good quality specimens (especially rams) I would love to hear about it.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *dogdoc*,

Mate, I had a really extensive and detailed post (I'm famous for them) all typed out and linked to all sorts of cool websites, and then I lost it with about two sentences to go.  :roll: :x

OK here's the abridged version, and you'll have to do all the research from scratch, or waite for tomorrow, when I might add some more info.

From your tank, I'd keep the otocinclus, bristlenose catfish, (Black?) Phantom tetras and Penguin tetras.

Other cichlids to look at include, Laetacara dorsigera and any of the Apistogramma species.
A really cool catfish, that in my opinion is a real good algea eater and is something different is Sturisoma aureum. You should also think about a gang of corydoras.

Another tetra that I like is the Lemon tetra, and rummynose are also a very good stock standard choice. And if you don't have a strong surface current you could go with some hatchetfish.


----------



## gunk (Jun 23, 2008)

If you decide to go with Angels, you should avoid smaller tetras. There's a chance they will be lunch.

A 75 seems like a good size for some Discus. They like to be in groups so you'd have to get at least 4. They're expensive but beautiful.

As for smaller fish, Apistos and other dwarf cichlids would be great. You could keep a bunch of pairs so long as you provide them with distinct territories. They would go well with tetras.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

you could get a large group of bolivain rams. they have different behavior in larger groups. anything over 6 fish.

also apsitos are really neat to.

you could go with a mix of each as long as you got enough territory. 3-5 angels, 4-8 rams, 2-4 apisots. it could work :fish:


----------



## dogdoc (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry, I should have said "NO discus". LOL. Not really, I think they are cool fish and they look awesome. But I have reached the point with this tank that more work is not what I'm looking for. I'm getting rid of most of my rapid growth plants in order to cut down on work time. I'm ready to enjoy my tank instead of always working on my tank.

I think I will keep the Black Phantom tetras. They have actually been in there since the very beginning. My plecs an ottos will stay too. I think the penguins need to go. They are somewhat nippy with some of the other fish. And the Congos are just too big.

So how would this work

Angels (2-3)
Bolivian Rams 6
Black Phantom tetras 6-8
BN plec 1 Rubber lip plec 1
Ottos 4
1 other group of mid sized tetras (lemons, rummy's etc)
2 SAEs ( I hate to give them all up since they are soo hard to find here, and they eat BBA)

Oh, and the hatchets are out. It's an open top tank.

Some help on where to locate some nice Bolivians would be much appreciated. I'm in Northeast Wyoming and the local LFS is not the best. They would probably order me some in, but I've had bad luck with their supplier in the past. Got some pretty ratty specimens of some other species.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Seeing as you only want a small number of Angelfish, I would think about bying 6 juveniles and growing them out, with the idea of keeping a bonded pair out of the group and trading the rest in once you have your pair. Angels pairs have a reputation for being mean on other Angels, so I wouldn't have a third in the tank.

If you didn't go for any more cichlids, 6 Bolivians would be fine. But I think you really should look into a pair of Laetacara dorsigera. They do go very well Bolivian rams, and I would think two pairs of rams and one pair of dorsigera would be a very good combination with the Angels.

I'd be wanting to go with atleast 12 Phantom tetras. And atleast the same number Lemon tetras. I have 20 in one of my 50 gallon tanks, they are a great schooling tetra.

I'd also double the number of oto's you have as well.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Laetacara are peaceful beautiful cichlids


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want a low maintenance tank I would only add some floating plants and a few very easy plants like java fern attached to the wood and lots of driftwood. It looks natural and is easy to clean. The fish will appreciate all the caves and hiding places and sight breaks that come along with a big pile of wood. You won't need a plant substrate and a thin layer of sand (1/2 an inch) will be sufficient. This also makes it more easy to clean the substrate as well. Discus are indeed a lot of work so I would recommend the more hardy fish like Bolivians and angels. Apisto's do need very clean water as well and only a few of them tolerate more (A borelli, A. cacatuoides and some other domesticated apisto's). I recommend 5 or more Bolivians. For 8 or so you need a lot of sight breaks and some shaded aria's. I have to mention that Bolivians do apreciate densely planted tanks but a lot of wood and some java fern compensates for that. For tetras I like larger groups of 20 or more of one specie. If you go for angels I suggest larger and or high bodied tetras. Phantoms will do but they are shy fish and aren't that attractive looking.


----------



## dogdoc (Jan 25, 2006)

Actually, the tank is already planted and contains driftwood. I don't plan to let it go downhill as far as maintenance goes. Still plan on weekly 50% WC's. What I'm trying to get away from is the 2-3 hours of pruning and rearranging. So I'm moving towards slower growing plants like swords, crypts, and vals.


----------



## dogdoc (Jan 25, 2006)

So does anyone have a good recommendation on where to get some good quality Bolivian Rams? My LFS can order them in, but sometimes the fish they get are sketchy.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

twofishguys.com is good but they are out.

i would look at

aquabid.com

they usually have some for sale. then just go by the reviews of the seller. also i would ask how they ship the fish. if they ship individually bagged i would say there are a good seller. if they say they only ship in one large bag i would try to stay away as the fish might die in transport.


----------

